# Me impatient ?



## Astrolopitec (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, New here.

Last night I became the proud father of a 602 piglet. And I just could not wait for the weekend to haul the unit to the cottage to see it work. So out came the air conditioner in went the chimeny. A couple of pieces of 2X4 from the basement and Bingo!







While not new to wood stoves. It is the first time that I get to play with a modern quality unit. That "clean burn" technology is a blast! I was surprised by how long a burn I got from only a few pieces of 2X4. And when I went outside to check the smoke off the chimeny. Well err... There was none!
I'll post some pics of the cottage installation next week.

Thanks
Juan


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 14, 2010)

While I can certainly appreciate the excitement and exuberance in burning it might be worth while to mention to anyone else looking that this is certainly not a permanent installation and would violate more than a few safety practices -- no floor protection, clearance requirements to the stove, stove pipe clearances and improper pass through . . . just in case someone is looking at this and thinking this is a perfectly fine installation.

Me . . . I think I would have waited for the cottage installation to keep things nice and safe . . . plus I'm pretty lazy and would only want to do one installation.


----------



## Astrolopitec (Jan 14, 2010)

It goes without saying.
The kit is back in the minivan as we speak. 
It was just a one night stand under strict chaperoning.

Thanks
Juan
http://pages.videotron.com/astrolo/


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 14, 2010)

Astrolopitec said:
			
		

> It goes without saying.
> The kit is back in the minivan as we speak.
> It was just a one night stand under strict chaperoning.
> 
> ...



I kind of figured . . . but just in case some newbie came along.

P.S. I like it . . . "one night stand."


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice!  You sound just like me my man- I can't wait to play with a major toy- which may mean Mickey Mousing and bypassing safety a bit.  LOL

Enjoy it!

(I'm picking up a new generator this weekend- maybe I'll get electromucuted before it's installed)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 14, 2010)

By the way- I think those 602's are about the cutest damn things ever.  Wish I had a good use for one


----------



## smokinj (Jan 14, 2010)

Astrolopitec said:
			
		

> Hi, New here.
> 
> Last night I became the proud father of a 602 piglet. And I just could not wait for the weekend to haul the unit to the cottage to see it work. So out came the air conditioner in went the chimeny. A couple of pieces of 2X4 from the basement and Bingo!
> 
> ...



where did you find that 602 at?


----------



## Astrolopitec (Jan 14, 2010)

At Hubert Heating in Ottawa  (http://www.hubertheating.com/) It retails for $1,250 Cnd. But this one is a return with two month usage so I got it for $900. Apparently the original owner has a Victorian house with very high ceilings and windows. And the little unit did not cut it. The dealer suggested installing a ceiling fan but the client hates those so they upgraded to a larger unit and I got lucky.


----------



## fossil (Jan 14, 2010)

That photo looks like it could be a question on the Code Inspectors' final exam.   %-P   Rick


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 14, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> That photo looks like it could be a question on the Code Inspectors' final exam.   %-P   Rick



Geez, that photo could be used for several questions. One could be,....from which direction will the house fire begin? :ahhh:


----------



## fossil (Jan 14, 2010)

I was thinking more along the lines of an essay question, like, "What are your thoughts about the situation shown?", or something like that...with_ lots _of room to write.  Rick


----------



## gzecc (Jan 15, 2010)

Astro- Can I go out on a limb and assume your a bachelor?


----------



## Astrolopitec (Jan 15, 2010)

Lay off guys. You obviously did not notice the Teflon coated cookie tray in front of the stove.  Amateurs!

"Astro- Can I go out on a limb and assume your a bachelor?"    Free as a bird.


Juan
http://pages.videotron.com/astrolo/


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 15, 2010)

Astrolopitec said:
			
		

> Lay off guys. You obviously did not notice the Teflon coated cookie tray in front of the stove.  Amateurs!
> 
> "Astro- Can I go out on a limb and assume your a bachelor?"    Free as a bird.
> 
> ...


----------



## gzecc (Jan 15, 2010)

The teflon cookie tray proved to me, bachelorhood.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 15, 2010)

See , now I haven't used a WS in like 25 years, so I just assumed that the EPA made the manufacturers make them soooo safe that you could actually put them in your bed. No need for an electric blanket or a hot-blooded woman!!


----------



## drdoct (Jan 15, 2010)

Astrolopitec said:
			
		

> "Astro- Can I go out on a limb and assume your a bachelor?"    Free as a bird.




I think that big honkin speaker back there pretty much gives away your bachelor status.  Rock out when you're alive and when you die they can bury you in it! ;-)
Nice lookin stove btw.


----------



## gibson (Jan 16, 2010)

Now I really wish I lived in Canada.  Awesome!


----------

